# Advice on Giant Betta Tank



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Not sure what size tank to get . . . I wanted a 20G L, but the cost is annoying me. It's the only one that doesn't come in a "kit", so the price all told would be MORE than the 55G kit, and about the same as as a 17G from Mr. Aqua. 

Thoughts? Advice? I'm not sure I'm ready for a 55G . . . am I just being a sissy?


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Petco's $1/gallon sale is about to start up again in the new year.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Sadly, the tank is the cheap part. It's only $28 to start with. It's all the OTHER stuff that adds up to a monstrously unjustifiable $$$ when compared to the kits (hood, canopy, lamps, filter, heater).


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

The kits are a waste of cash IMO. If you want to go the cheapest route, start a low-tech tank. Look around on Craigslist for a tank if the chain stores are to expensive. Use mineralized top soil and sand for the substrate. For filteration and heating, a good HOB filter and an internal heater would be fine. Lighting could be provided by a good T8 shop light form HD and the like.

All that would probably cost under $175, depending on the tank size.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah . . . I know you're right. Maybe I'll take a peek at the $1 a gallon sale this weekend and work from there. it was the hood and canopy prices that were _killing_ me.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Im not very familiar with bettas, but would you really need a canopy or hood? Are they a big jump threat? If not then just skip it and get a nice light that will mount on the tank. IDK just a thought.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

gringostar9 said:


> Im not very familiar with bettas, but would you really need a canopy or hood? Are they a big jump threat? If not then just skip it and get a nice light that will mount on the tank. IDK just a thought.


Yes, they are jumpers. The regular size ones can jump 3". I'm not sure how high the giant could jump. So it's either have a lid of some kind, or have tank with "paludarium" type gap at the top.


----------



## gringostar9 (Oct 11, 2010)

Well i learn something new every day.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

you could get a 20 long with a versa-top glass lid, it's only 20 bucks. Or you can make your own mesh top using window netting. I made one for my tank, cost me about 5 dollars. I followed this link

http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=212941

The kits are a waste of money, the equipment included is usually sub par. 

You can price together a 20 long for about 100 bucks easily.
$20 for tank
$15.99 for versa-top (or $5 for DIY mesh top)
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3790
$20 for aqua clear filter (i know it's $26 in the link but you can find these for cheaper all the time, just gotta dig around) 
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3610
$20 for heater
http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3743+11368&pcatid=11368

Then if you do the diy mesh top, you can splurge on a light. If you're not planning on anything crazy, you can get an odyssea t5ho light for about 40 dollars.
http://www.aquatraders.com/Odyssea-36in-2x39W-T5-HO-Light-Fixture-p/52121.htm

I didn't include substrate, plants, fish etc since you'd have to buy these with the kits anyways.

edit: hey I noticed you're in san francisco

are you on sfbaaps?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If you have the room for it, get the 55 gallon size. Almost no one ever regrets getting a too big tank, but lots of us regret getting a too small one. 

Are you planning on multiple male bettas in this tank? If so, get some "referee" fish too:icon_smil


----------



## im2smart4u (Dec 7, 2010)

Get the 29 gallon. If I am not mistaken, it is still on sale at Petco for around $60 to $70. The 14 gallon kit, 20 gallon tall kit, and the 29 gallon kit are all on sale for good prices. The 14g kit was over half off, the 20g kit was half off, and I think the 29g kit was around $50(?) off.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> you could get a 20 long with a versa-top glass lid, it's only 20 bucks. Or you can make your own mesh top using window netting. I made one for my tank, cost me about 5 dollars. I followed this link


Thanks for all the links! That makes it far more agreeable . . . the prices for canopies and hoods at petco/petsmart were NUTTY. 



IWANNAGOFAST said:


> edit: hey I noticed you're in san francisco
> 
> are you on sfbaaps?


I tried to sign up, but never got the email to finish registration. I should try again. I just keep forgetting.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Hoppy said:


> If you have the room for it, get the 55 gallon size. Almost no one ever regrets getting a too big tank, but lots of us regret getting a too small one.


And it would look so good on my sideboard in the dining room . . . 



Hoppy said:


> Are you planning on multiple male bettas in this tank? If so, get some "referee" fish too:icon_smil


Just new giant boy (other types of fish too, of course). Someday I REALLY want to do a species tank with multiple_ imbelllis_ or_ smaragdina_, but probably not for awhile yet.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

What's your budget?

Are you open to used tanks and have you been checking your local Craigslist, freecycle, etc?


----------



## Option (Oct 2, 2010)

I would love nothing more than to have a tank big enough to house more than 1 male betta. 

I'm curious, has anyone tried this in a big tank and suceeded before?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've often kept bettas in big community tanks. Doesn't work with all bettas, but it's always worked well for me. I'm just careful with selecting tankmates (fish that aren't nippy and are different enough in size/color/shape from a betta that the male doesn't view them as competition either).

Right now I have a colony of Betta simplex in my 46gal. I've got 8 ATM I think, along with a school of dwarf chain loaches and I'm planning on also adding a school of small fish like Ember tetras at some point.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> What's your budget?
> 
> Are you open to used tanks and have you been checking your local Craigslist, freecycle, etc?


It's not so much about budget, it's about that feeling of overspending, LOL! I'd like to keep the set-up under $200, which I think I can do with the PetCo $2 a gallon sale and the suggestions I've been given here. 

I did check CL/FC and didn't see anything appealing.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Option said:


> I would love nothing more than to have a tank big enough to house more than 1 male betta.
> 
> I'm curious, has anyone tried this in a big tank and suceeded before?


There are people on this forum who've done it with some of the less aggressive wild types, but I don't know anyone who's done it with the domestic _splendens_ (1 male and a harem, yes; multiple males, no).


----------

